
"FarmVille" Co-Creator Now Working on a Stealth Startup - 10smom
http://mashable.com/2010/12/24/betterworks/
======
tzs
I wouldn't use the word "creator" to describe the implementors of FarmVille,
since it was a near exact clone of Farm Town.

